

Source Code For Over A Dozen 7600 Games Released   - ido
http://www.gamesetwatch.com/2009/07/source_code_for_over_a_dozen_7.php

======
TrevorJ
The article says the games where nearly lost when the company shuttered it's
doors in '96.

It is scary how easily we can lose huge chunks of digital history unless
thoughtful people make the effort to preserve it.

------
callmeed
Could any of these be easily/legally ported as iPhone games? (perhaps with
titles changed)

~~~
Luc
No to all possible interpretations of that question.

------
bcl
Kudos to the Atari Historical Society for saving this code and releasing it! I
cut my teeth on Atari 800 6502 assembly code, and spent many hours playing
these very games wondering how they wrote them.

------
kaitnieks
Looking at this makes me both nostalgic about asm and thankful that I don't
have to write any enterprise applications in it.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
The guys who wrote that code were probably thankful they didn't have to write
any "enterprise" applications.

